# Sauce



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Time to get serious:

What's your favorite sauce?

I love Daddies, HP and Chop brown (can't stand supermarket own brands)

I don't care for Ketchup that much so I buy cheapo tesco's budget stuff for the kids









Anyone tried that lea and Perrins table sauce yet? I saw it on bogof somewhere but didn't take the plunge.

Anyone like fruity? I did as a kid but don't now!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

F*** sauce.

I like gravy!









Dunner get me started on gravy.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Most definately HP.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That Lea and Perrins new stuf is nice.....









Jason


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

being a southerner where gravy is reserved for the sunday roast I can remember the 1st time I saw gravy on fish and chips, Chester le Street 1983!

Urgh makes me feel sick. Whenever we're up north the mrs get 'em with gravy just to wind me up!

Fish and chips have salt and vinegar and poss tartar sauce.

Gravy is for roasts!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Well said PG









HP or Daddies,Ketchup on burgers.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Hunger is the best sauce!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thats deep Griff


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Put me down for H.P fruity


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hot-Headz "Who dares burns" Hot pepper Sauce









HP, Daddies, Lea & Perrins, Gravy Pah! I am from Bradford


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

HP Sauce on a bacon butty

HP Fruity on a fry-up

Heinz Tomato Ketchup on a burger

Nando's Hot Peri-Peri Sauce on everything else


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

Fish, chips mushy peas and gravy.









Heaven.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

John,another Nandos fan







Have you been out to eat in a Nandos?Excellent food


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

AlexR said:


> John,another Nandos fan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I enjoy Nando's in the UK, but they are not a patch on the original Nando's in South Africa - now that's real Afro-Portuguese









Do you know you can buy Nando's sauces and marinades on-line?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Buy mine from Tesco


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Buy mine from Tesco


 I haven't got a 710 so don't do Tesco's


----------

